# Average cost to neuter a 20lb. dog??? $318???



## croll326 (Jul 25, 2009)

I am going to get my dog neutered soon. He is 2 weeks away from his 6 month bday and all of he K-9 teeth are in and looking great. My vet wants $318.00 to neuter him. That seems very expensive. I am torn because I feel like shopping around for this procedure could result in a poor surgery, however there are atleast 5 vets in my area that are highly recommended by others. I was told it is based on the dogs weight as well. At my vet it is a minimum of $318 for all dogs under 40 pounds. 

I was just wondering if that is very high or in the ballpark. Thanks.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Wow... When I was looking to get my 17lb foster neutered, I was looking between $71 and $98. $71 was without pain killers and the $98 was with blood testing and pain killers. But I also live in a smaller town. So that may be the reason behind the cheak rates.

Keep looking around and even get in contact with your local shelters. They may be able to point you in a good direction.


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

croll326 said:


> I am going to get my dog neutered soon. He is 2 weeks away from his 6 month bday and all of he K-9 teeth are in and looking great. My vet wants $318.00 to neuter him. That seems very expensive. I am torn because I feel like shopping around for this procedure could result in a poor surgery, however there are atleast 5 vets in my area that are highly recommended by others. I was told it is based on the dogs weight as well. At my vet it is a minimum of $318 for all dogs under 40 pounds.
> 
> I was just wondering if that is very high or in the ballpark. Thanks.


Seems high to me. But I haven't had to pay for one in a long time.

20lbs doesn't seem overly small.


----------



## croll326 (Jul 25, 2009)

20 lbs. isnt small but the rate is the same from 0-40lbs. then is goes up.


----------



## Ayanla (Jun 11, 2009)

I paid $210 for a 7lb dog, including tax, bloodwork, pain meds, microchipping, nail clipping, anal gland expression, and collar. We have a few shelters that offer low cost spay/neuter clinics but they're only for cats, as cats outnumber dogs in shelters here 3 to 1. Prices will vary wildly in different areas of the country just like with anything else.

It can't hurt to just call around and ask different vets what they charge. I believe everyone charges based on weight, so just knowing his weight is enough to get you estimates. This is a relatively routine procedure with pretty low incidence of problems, but it may be worth it to pay more to take him to a vet you trust. Only you can decide that.


----------



## DogPaw (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't remember the exact amount but it was under $200 for my 25 lb Corgi and that was including the blood work and pain meds. 

That seems like a lot for a 20lb dog. I guess it depends on where you live.


----------



## croll326 (Jul 25, 2009)

Ayanla said:


> I paid $210 for a 7lb dog, including tax, bloodwork, pain meds, microchipping, nail clipping, anal gland expression, and collar. We have a few shelters that offer low cost spay/neuter clinics but they're only for cats, as cats outnumber dogs in shelters here 3 to 1. Prices will vary wildly in different areas of the country just like with anything else.
> 
> It can't hurt to just call around and ask different vets what they charge. I believe everyone charges based on weight, so just knowing his weight is enough to get you estimates. This is a relatively routine procedure with pretty low incidence of problems, but it may be worth it to pay more to take him to a vet you trust. Only you can decide that.


Thats a great price....for all of that at my vet it would be over $500!!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

my vet charges $80 for an animal that small.


----------



## angel_baby (Nov 18, 2008)

eh, I would look around some more. My vet only charges 60 for a dog that is 0-40 lbs. I wouldn't pay that price for a neuter.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Thatis an INSANE amount of money for a neuter. Neuters are simple operations more so than spays so I don't think that going thru a low cost program is gonna be too hazardous for your boy. Something else to consider is maybe just get him the sterilization shot that they have out nowadays. Wow talk about rob and pillage.


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

Wow that is a crazy price. We just had our dog spayed a few months ago and we paid $125 at the spay and neuter clinic and that included her pain med, tatoo and tax. The price with out was $70. and she is only 12.5 lbs (actually the bigger dogs are more).

We just had our cat neutered too (about 2 months ago) and it was $65 at the vet with pain med.

We just recently moved to a new city and I took the dog to the vets to have a burr removed from between her toes it was a bit infected (or so they said we never saw it) so they bandaged it and gave her antibiotics and the bill came to $153...I was shocked! I told them it cost me less to have her spayed and asked how much they charged for spay and they said $200. I guess every city varies...But the price you were quoted seems unreasonable for a neuter. I would phone around and see what the average price is, and I would definatly shop around and compare prices.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Wow @[email protected] That's a lot for a neuter.. My vet charges $103 for a SPAY which is a much bigger operation than a neuter. I didn't go with just the basic spay though, I had them use a laser, do the pre-anesthetic blood work and had them microchip her, so it was around $230 when all was said and done.


----------



## MoosMom (Sep 15, 2009)

Keep looking, my vet wanted $775(yes thats almost EIGHT HUNDRED) to neuter Yoshi when he was 50lbs. I think some things they want to charge us for is a bit of an overkill.


----------



## kagome100 (May 26, 2008)

theres a vet here that will do females under 30lb for only $70. so shoot males would be cheaper there.


----------



## driftgirl (Oct 17, 2009)

Mine was 160 plus blood work and meds so it was around 225 I think


----------



## croll326 (Jul 25, 2009)

I have called 5 vets in the area.

Vet 1- $289-329
Vet 2 - $289-329 plus office visit of $49
Vet 3 - $170 plus $52 office visit plus any meds and blood work
Vet 4 - $318
Vet 5 - $350

Ok....I live in Pittsburgh, PA. It is not an expensive city. These are all vets and not "clinics". I am worried that the quality of the surgery wont be as good at a clinic. I am willing to spend the extra money if the procedure is done in a better way but not if they are going to do the same thing. 
I have heard that clinics use donated supplies?


----------



## MoosMom (Sep 15, 2009)

You know when I lived in Colorado we had a place called Hamlet Spay and Neuter clinic. The place takes a lot of crap from the local vets for being a "assembly line" type clinic. They charge MUCH MUCH less than anyone in the area and they are booked out for weeks. I have taken my animals to this place, many of my friends and colleagues have done the same thing and I don't think any of us had a less than quality experience. They are doing their part to keep unwanted litters from happening, yes it might not be in "the perfect" vet office, but the job is done. I personally dont thiink you should worry about the "quality" of work. We're not talking plastic surgery here. Of course if you have heard bad things about one or another choose someone different. They all make sure their supplies are sterile and safe to use on our pets


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

We took both our dogs to the spay and neuter clinic and it was a lot cheaper than the vet. They didnt get any less treatment. One was neutered and one was spayed and all went well. I think because this is the focus and they want animals to be spayed/neutered they offer at a discount. They probably use donated suplies but not used suplies...they still would have to follow the same rules and standards as a vets office. And my guess (although I have no idea) that the clinics probably recieve some funding?? and donations that a reg vet doesnt get.


----------



## Jenna09 (Dec 20, 2007)

In Barrie Ontario area we pay at our vet $300 for a neuter (25lbs) and $450 for a spay (for 3 of our dogs from 12-55lbs). That includes the surgery, bloodwork, full day stay at the vet, pain meds and staple removal 12-14 days after the surgery and another exam.

Our vet charges a bit more then other places but she does great work (not including our dog Lola but thats a whole different can of worms!!!). 

They also call every few days to make sure everything is going good.

Jenna


----------



## heidiann (Feb 3, 2008)

When we neutered one of our cats, we got a voucher from a website that cut the price of the neuter in half I believe it was. I don't remember the website now. 

When we got Topaz neutered, we shopped around...i figured that's a common enough surgery that it shouldn't matter where we take him for it. We did the same for shots. I was shocked to see the difference from vet to vet on the cost of shots! wow


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Jun 19, 2008)

I think that is very expensive for a neuter! I just got Hazel spayed and she had a dental, also stool was checked, she had to have an IV due to heart murmur, pain meds and worming meds were included and it came to 318.00. This is for a spay and a dental! I would definitely check around your area and compare what other vets are charging.


----------



## ValtheAussie (Apr 19, 2009)

That's about right for a private vet. Nothing is cheap anymore. I paid less for my dog, but that's because she was a rescue and had to be spayed before I could make the deal final. She was a year and a half though and 10 pounds. The charity spay came to $75.00, because she was a rescue doggie.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Yup vets charge from 300-450 for a 20 lb dog. I suggest you find a SPCA clinic or low cost spay/neuter place because they charge about $120ish. That's where I got Nia spayed. 

I didn't like how the other vets I looked into were trying to give me all these options like extra pain killers, laser incisions, removable stitches or self absorbing ones, pre-surgery blood panels, extraction of baby teeth, etc were all add on prices and they were trying to make me go for all of them through guilt! One place said we have a laser system for your dog and it's much less painful and they won't need to be cooped up in the house for 15 days. Instead they can be out playing again in 7 days also your dog won't suffer as much...


----------



## MoosMom (Sep 15, 2009)

Oh the other option that we have here is a Vet college! Maybe you can see if you have one in there area, they are almost always discounted!


----------



## Aran (Sep 21, 2009)

Have you tried hopping the border to WV? Morgantown is just down the road and there could be a more reasonable vet down that way.


----------



## BooLette (Jul 11, 2009)

MoosMom said:


> You know when I lived in Colorado we had a place called Hamlet Spay and Neuter clinic. The place takes a lot of crap from the local vets for being a "assembly line" type clinic. They charge MUCH MUCH less than anyone in the area and they are booked out for weeks. I have taken my animals to this place, many of my friends and colleagues have done the same thing and I don't think any of us had a less than quality experience. They are doing their part to keep unwanted litters from happening, yes it might not be in "the perfect" vet office, but the job is done. I personally dont thiink you should worry about the "quality" of work. We're not talking plastic surgery here. Of course if you have heard bad things about one or another choose someone different. They all make sure their supplies are sterile and safe to use on our pets


Hey, I live in Co and have an appt for my girl to get spayed here! Our vet is the military vet which doesn't do speuters so they referred us here. When I asked if they were good the vet told me that she took her very own dog there and she did great! She also said that all you are paying for is anesthesia essentially. That at a civilian vet you are paying for the frivolties like parking right next to the door and blah blah blah. 
I would never pay that much for a neuter. Period. I think that if you find a low cost clinic go there, check it out. Talk to people, get reviews. If you still don't feel comfortable then look for a vet farther away that is cheaper. We just moved to Co from Ne Pa and for us to get a dog neutered that was over 45lbs was less than $100. You can find someone you just have to look HARD... have you checked to see if any of the shelters near you do low cost speuters?


----------



## Aran (Sep 21, 2009)

Animal Friends does low-cost spays/neuters to those who make under $3500/month.

http://www.thinkingoutsidethecage.org/site/PageServer?pagename=Programs_LowCostSpayNeuter


----------



## FaithFurMom09 (Oct 24, 2009)

Im taking Faith (26lb) to a low cost spay clinic for $75 if that helps.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Good lord. Every time one of these threads comes up I'm appalled. Jonas is 11 lbs and I paid 50 dollars at a very lovely vet to have him altered. That included the laser surgery, blood work, and pain killers. Smalls is 55 lbs and I paid 70 dollars for her spay.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Good lord. Every time one of these threads comes up I'm appalled. Jonas is 11 lbs and I paid 50 dollars at a very lovely vet to have him altered. That included the laser surgery, blood work, and pain killers. Smalls is 55 lbs and I paid 70 dollars for her spay.


It's gotta have something to do with the area. Because I'm always appalled at the prices, too. No wonder people don't alter their pets.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Willowy said:


> It's gotta have something to do with the area. Because I'm always appalled at the prices, too. No wonder people don't alter their pets.


I wish I could pick a few different major cities and call vets in the area, and then pick out smaller towns in the same state and do the same. We live in a good sized city in Michigan and the prices were still dirt cheap, but when we lived in Ann Arbor I got a quote for Jonas and it was $230 WITH my work discount.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> I wish I could pick a few different major cities and call vets in the area, and then pick out smaller towns in the same state and do the same. We live in a good sized city in Michigan and the prices were still dirt cheap, but when we lived in Ann Arbor I got a quote for Jonas and it was $230 WITH my work discount.


Actually my ex-foster was quoted in your city for $300 according to his new owners. I told him to come back to my city and have him neutered here. 20lbs $300 in your city, $85 in my city 25mins away....


----------



## croll326 (Jul 25, 2009)

I looked in to Animal Friends but if your household income is more than $42,000 per year they wont do it there. They give you a certificate for $25 off at participating places. Some of the vets I called are on that list but still $275 is a lot. I called the Pittsburgh Spay and Neuter Clinic and they are MUCH less expensive. Neuter is $59, meds $15, e-collar $12, and microchip is $32.....they also will take the $25 off certificate. I think we might go there.

How important is blood work and an exam? We have had our pup to the vet a few times in the last couple months and he is healthy.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Darkmoon said:


> Actually my ex-foster was quoted in your city for $300 according to his new owners. I told him to come back to my city and have him neutered here. 20lbs $300 in your city, $85 in my city 25mins away....


Holy crap, where did you go? Or rather, where did they go? There is a place called St. Josephs animal hospital and they can have him neutered for $65.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Holy crap, where did you go? Or rather, where did they go? There is a place called St. Josephs animal hospital and they can have him neutered for $65.


Not a clue. I don't talk to them much (not the most social people) so I have no clue which Vet they looked into. I told them to keep checking around because that was WAY too much. 

So to the OP, yeah check around. Even a town over can be a whole different price.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Darkmoon said:


> Not a clue. I don't talk to them much (not the most social people) so I have no clue which Vet they looked into. I told them to keep checking around because that was WAY too much.
> 
> So to the OP, yeah check around. Even a town over can be a whole different price.


Yeah, jeez, if they get into contact with you, let me know. I know a few good vets in the area that neuter for $50-$65.


----------



## Ayanla (Jun 11, 2009)

I just payed $188 yesterday for Kira's spay. I opted out of the collar for her since we ended up not needing Odo's. So hers included bloodwork (kidney and liver panel), microchipping, anal gland expression, nail clipping, and pain meds.

Looking back at my paperwork for Odo, his neuter was actually $200 even, the collar was $12, so it cost the same for his neuter (7lbs) as it did for her spay (15lbs).


----------



## croll326 (Jul 25, 2009)

Rocky was neutered on 11/25 and is doing great. He has MORE energy now than he did before lol.

Grand total...$116

Neuter $59
Meds $15
AVID Microchip $32
Collar $10

He is doing great and seems to have no bad reactions at all. Im very happy with the results.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 22, 2008)

We are having one done and it's only 100.00 and he's 70lbs................... 300.00 to me sounds like alot.


----------



## DenaBear07 (Dec 1, 2009)

Hi, I'm a vet tech in Florida. The price sounds fine to me--although other posters are right in saying that the prices vary from city to city, and of course, place to place. I also need to know if your dog is cryptorchid (did one or both of the testicles not descend?) A cryptorchidectomy is more expensive than a standard neuter.

For those of you who said your pet received good care from spay/neuter clinics and shelters, what I'm about to say is not meant to attack or demean you or the facility you had your pet neutered/spayed at. 

Shelters and low-cost spay/neuter clinics often skimp on things that other hospitals will not--this is not because they don't care, but because they need to keep the costs down. Things that they MAY skimp on, but are important. 
1. Bloodwork: There are different levels of bloodwork that can be done before surgery, with more extensive bloodwork needed for animals with known exisiting conditions. 

2. IV Catheter: IV catheters are necessary during any surgical procedure so you pet is on continuous fluid therapy, and so that if your dog needs an immediate injection in an emergency, the technician and vet don't have to go searching for a vein. 

3. Post-Operative Care: Is a technician constantly at the side of your dog until he or she wakes up after surgery? Fellow co-workers who have volunteered at shelters have told me that because there are so many animals to be spayed/neutered, the dog is extubated as soon as it's in the cage after srugery, and the tech must leave to go assist in the next surgery (NOT because they don't care). Also, how many times is the animals post-operative temperature taken? It's important that it's taken several times after surgery to assure the patient's temperature is adequate and increasing (because anesthesia causes the temp to decrease). 



Phew! All that being said, I am glad to hear you're having your dog neutered. So many people feel that neutering their males is mean to the dog, or that it is unnecessary. I saw a dog today that wasn't neutered and he now has a stage III mast cell tumor. If a shelter or clinic is all you can afford, then it is better than nothing.

Let us know what you decide to do!

Dena

lol i guess i should have checked page 2 for an update before i wrote a novel...glad to hear he's doing well!


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

DenaBear07 said:


> Hi, I'm a vet tech in Florida. The price sounds fine to me--although other posters are right in saying that the prices vary from city to city, and of course, place to place. I also need to know if your dog is cryptorchid (did one or both of the testicles not descend?) A cryptorchidectomy is more expensive than a standard neuter.
> 
> For those of you who said your pet received good care from spay/neuter clinics and shelters, what I'm about to say is not meant to attack or demean you or the facility you had your pet neutered/spayed at.
> 
> ...


I do agree with you. At the SPCA clinic where I got Nia spayed, she did get blood tested. I'm not sure how extensively.

She did not get fluid therapy I don't think? I was told not to let her drink after 12 pm the night before and she wasn't allowed to drink anything until about 5 or 6 pm the day after. She also didn't pee for about 18 hrs so I'm pretty sure they didn't give her IV fluids.

She didn't get post op. care other than being left in a kennel to wake up before I picked her up at 4 pm. She had the surgery at 8:30 am.

She got 2 injections of pain meds but no more for after she gets home. She was in pain as she did whine the whole night we were home.

But the surgery was done great! Her wound was very small, only maybe 2 inches tops. I know a private clinic that did a 5 inch spay on a 10 lbs dog!! 

They aren't as thorough as the private clinics but they do a great job and don't overcharge like some places do. I find that some places want to charge so much money that they put the dogs on 2 different kinds of antibiotics and give them a load of pain killers which may be needed for the first 3-5 days but 14 days worth of the stuff is not necessary for a normal spay imo. 

Both really have their own benefits. But I stick to SPCA ones because I know the surgeons do a good job.


----------



## mrslloyd09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Reading thru this thread made me sigh. We've been considering a puppy for our second dog. The puppies we've been looking at thru our rescue group come with a spay/neuter contract, which I think is great, we would want to do it regardless since we're not interested in breeding or raising litters of puppies. The cost, though, for the procedure just seems outrageous. I do know that Petco had a flyer for the low cost clinics and when they happen and how much they charge, which I thought was nice. Our local humane society also does them for half price certain times, as well.


----------

